

Ask HN: Can you teach me how to program, in return for…? - jason_tko

Hello,<p>I'm really interested in learning the basics of general programming. I'm functional at a basic level with CSS and HTML, but I'd like to learn a language such as Ruby. I've had a lot of software developed over the years, and I understand the process, but I've never actually gotten involved in the nuts and bolts.<p>I'd like to change that. I find I learn best when I can work with someone, ask questions, and interact.<p>I live in Japan, so it's difficult to do an official course, so I'm hoping to find someone who can spend maybe, 1-2 hours every couple of days with me, to help me out and teach me the basics of say, source control, and general coding over Skype.<p>In return, I'm open to ideas. I'm happy to pay, provide mentorship (I've built a reasonably successful company from the ground up with no capital), or I'm open to ideas.<p>Please drop me a line if you're interested in discussing this, and thanks for your time in reading this post.
======
owlbear
Japanese lessons would be neat. Not sure how great a tutor I'd be though,
you'd have to clearly outline your goals for me so I could figure out how
(better yet, if) I can help you.

~~~
jason_tko
Sure, happy to help. I can't find your email address though... ?

------
bartonfink
Do you speak Japanese, and if so, are you capable of tutoring?

Alternatively, I'd be interested if you have any contacts in Australia you
could introduce me to. My family and I are planning to emigrate from the
States in the next 4 years, and I'm trying to network ahead of time to set up
a job, find some sort of community. I'd be FAR more interested in that than I
am in Japanese lessons.

------
jason_tko
Sure, I speak fluent Japanese, and sure, I can teach what I know. I'm
Australian, but I've been living in Japan for 10 years. I'd be happy to
introduce you to anyone I know in Australia, but unfortunately I'm a bit out
of touch with Australia these days, having lived overseas for so long.

